# IKEA detailing trays



## gulfstream2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

Forgot to add, these were £9 each.


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

What were?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not seeing much mate?


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

9 for nothing ! , little expensive mate


----------



## sinner (Feb 1, 2012)

At least u added price. :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

We all like a bargain, so I rushed to Ikea.......
then realised I didn't know what I was looking for :wall: :lol:.


----------



## paul (big h) (Jul 28, 2011)

just got back from ikea they are sold out will have them in march just have to wait to see what it is lol


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Bought one the other day,put it down somewhere and now l can't find it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This thread is so Ikea, come in full of anticipation, then quickly wonder what the hell am I doing in this place.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

they are being released on April the first.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:
Quality.
This post is in the wrong forum!:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

:lol:^ now that's just nit-picking:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure what the product is, but I have a screw left over anyway...

:lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I finally got one of these today.









Got it home, opened the cardboard box and the ****ing thing was flat packed!










This is what I came up with - is this right?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

That looks about right, think that back panel might be on the wrong way round though!

And whatever this thread is about, I've pre-ordered mine, paid a little bit extra but its worth it!


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

:lol::lol: whats the postage costs to Highlands?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Gulfstream2000.... the comments are all in jest by the way... dont think there having a go... there not... Pics would be good though a link or simply the product id, its name or whatever.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just for info. They're on the racks in between the hens teeth and the rocking horse poo. None in stock at Braehead though.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30021096/
This one maybe, though not £9, but still useful for materials.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

product name would help, knowing ikea it'll be called something daft like Bonk or Furtle

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gjr_Bartlett (Jun 25, 2011)

Was £9.....

Now their changing hands for twice that on fleabay!!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

the FÖRHÖJA is 8.99, and looks handy

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30021096/#/50021095


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Think Stig may well have found it....:thumb:

Hmmmm Wood..... now that can be waxed also......:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

that ikea pic reminds me of this :


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

if your goin to spend £9 on a wooden tray why not put another £10 to your £9 and buy a dodo tooled up bag just a thought like


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi 
Try this; http://www.pattersons.co.uk/products/cleaners-tray


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

I did see a pot plant in Ikea for £9.00 today, this may inhance some interiors but you would need screw it to the dash as it would slide when turning, I hope this helps!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

podgas said:


> Hi
> Try this; http://www.pattersons.co.uk/products/cleaners-tray


Similar can be had for 99p i have 2 that were 50p each....:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Costco sell the Plastic Caddy Tray things and they are superb for Detailing as they even have areas for brushes and a space for a Clay Bar to plus less than £10. Sorry no link though just keep your eyes open around the Tool/Shelf section


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

gm8 said:


> that ikea pic reminds me of this :
> 
> The Simpsons- Homer's BBQ Pit FULL - YouTube


I was tring to find a still image of Homers BBQ when I made that post but they were all a bit crap. Didnt think of a video! :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

james_death said:


> Think Stig may well have found it....:thumb:
> 
> Hmmmm Wood..... now that can be waxed also......:thumb:


HHMMPPHHH My link not good enough then  I know when I'm not wanted.... Post 20


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chisai said:


> HHMMPPHHH My link not good enough then  I know when I'm not wanted.... Post 20


You had found a tray @ £6... nice find....:thumb:

However the fact one was found @ £9 seamed to match original post spot on.

Yours is still nice though....:wave:


----------



## gulfstream2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a donut ! someone  overwrote the original pics in editing the original message to put the price.

Hilarious thread though and all comments deserved !


----------



## gulfstream2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

the irony, just checked out the price, now cheaper than when i got them.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90177457/?query=901+774+57


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

looks pretty pointless thing to have, a bag would be better


----------



## gulfstream2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

j.s_det said:


> looks pretty pointless thing to have, a bag would be better


everyones different in how they use things. A bag may hold many things that you dont need for a single task. You could have a tray for wheels / a tray for cleaners etc ....I personally have the trays mounted on the walls in the garage, and find it useful to be able to move them around if i'm working on a car in front of the house. ( ie not in the garage )

In a van, you could have a number of these things mounted on the side walls - wheras a bag not so easy to mount, and the products not always so visible.

However of course there are times when a single container such as a bag is more suited, its just another option.

its just a suggestion, i found them useful anyway !


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I can see the point in them actually. They also look a perfect size for putting the squirty bottles and stuff in. 

I did keep my stuff in a holdall gym bag but spent more time rummaging around it trying to find the bottle I wanted for the job than I did using it.


----------

